
The Shape of the CMS to Come: API, React SSR/SSG, Block-Based Wysiwyg. Like It? - f2net
https://dev.to/matfrana/the-shape-of-the-cms-to-come-4i2e
======
f2net
Here's my vision on a CMS loved by Content editors, Designers and Developers.
And... we are trying to build it!

